# Breeding Thai Micro Crabs(Limnopilos naiyanetri)



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Congrats Darryl! You are quite the accomplished breeder from what I've been reading.

Can you briefly describe your Micro Crab setup?


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

I've had my micro crabs hold eggs before but none have ever turned into actual crabs. They have a larvae stage and it doesn't seem to grow past that and into a crab. 

It's unfortunate  

Good luck with your project though!


----------



## jlo (Oct 8, 2009)

do the larvaes need salt? good luck and please keep us update.


----------



## DarrylR (Oct 9, 2007)

Burks said:


> Congrats Darryl! You are quite the accomplished breeder from what I've been reading.
> 
> Can you briefly describe your Micro Crab setup?


Sadly I do not have a kit, so I cannot do any specific readings such as alkalinity/hardness-softness. Straight from the tap(treated with prime), and I usually only do top offs and allow the plants to soak up the nutrients. They seem fairly easy and very tolerable to most aquariums, as long as it is very established. People posted so much information about how to carefully create a breeding tank for CPD's, but without a lick of it I got them breeding ^__^.

Lots of plants, and only living with compatible species such as the shrimp,cpos,cpds listed. I have never seen either of these try to attack the crabs before. I really have no clue what they are eating, I believe they are debris eaters. Eating anything left over that happens to fall near them or any small organism that grows within the java moss or dead debris from plant life(also I do feed the tank flakes/frozen bloodworms/brine shrimp etc).

I gave them terra cotta caves, but they really don't stay in them much. There is a hole in the back of the pot and it seems they like using it more as a tunnel than a place to hide. 

Now hopefully the CPD's won't get a snack out of the MicroCrab larvae if they do hatch :S.



Ebichua said:


> I've had my micro crabs hold eggs before but none have ever turned into actual crabs. They have a larvae stage and it doesn't seem to grow past that and into a crab.
> 
> It's unfortunate
> 
> Good luck with your project though!


I have seen those videos on youtube. Some people think they were daphnia documented. Maybe green water would help feed and grow the larvae, or maybe live microworms :S. Something very super duper tiny for the larvae to feed on.



jlo said:


> do the larvaes need salt? good luck and please keep us update.


No data has been found online yet, seeing Micros are still fairly new to breeding. Supposedly on German sites that was translated posted that indeed these crabs do breed and grow throughout FW alone.


----------



## DarrylR (Oct 9, 2007)

Second berried female Thai Micro Crab, smaller than the first female.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow. That's awesome! Great job!


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Jan 26, 2010)

Those are so cool. I will be adding them to my collection shortly. Keep us updated on the breeding.

Alpha Pro Breeders


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Try to catch a few of the larvae for a separate tank. I feed my daphnia a mixture of spirulina, gluten free flour, and yeast. I have a feeling the larvae are filter feeders and will starve in a regular tank. Treat them like daphnia basically ie: use old tank water, don't over feed, a little aeration but no filters, and regular water change.

this looks like a micro crab larvae
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWAdJiJjVFk


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

Hope they survive!


----------

